# Rhodium plated jewelry



## Chuck_Revised (Feb 14, 2008)

One of my old interests was costume jewelry. In several of the price/identification books, they mention rhodium-plated costume jewelry, mainly in vintage jewelry (40s, 50s, 60s).

My questions are (mainly to our jewelry-making friends): Is vintage rhodium-plated costume jewelry marked in any way? If not, how can we identify rhodium-plated jewelry?

My searchs of GRF have yielded no direct answer.

Thanks!


----------



## Lou (Feb 14, 2008)

You would need a lot of it for it to be profitable.


----------



## Lino1406 (Feb 15, 2008)

The silver looks hotter, whiter (to me)


----------

